# Safe wood for African grey



## russm

Given my failed attempt to find a parrot play stand I am thinking of just building my own so I can get one that's the right size. 

I am wondering what wood types are safest to use? I know the trees are made from java wood but it seems difficult to come across on its own so what could be used as a suitable alternative?


----------



## Zoo-Man

Fruit trees are fine (bar Cherry), Willow is fine, many Pines are ok unless they are very sappy when cut. These natural perches are great for foot exercise, helping keeping claws trim, but of course they will be enjoyed as chewing items by the parrot too.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur

We use apple tree branches.


----------



## lukendaniel

as said willow is a really good one aswell as fruit trees but not cherry or citrus fruits, apple tree is normally the easiest to come by 







luke www.lndexotics.co.uk


----------



## spottymint

Hazel is ok, but may be a bit thin for a grey.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Think fruit or nutwoods, on the whole- although willow and sycamore are also fine. Apple, pear, sweet chesnut, hazel, beech, walnut, oak (very durable), pear and so on. Cherry tends to be a bit slippy and also excudes sticky sap untill it's dried properly, but is ok. Avoid yew, laburnham, and most conifers.


----------



## russm

Thanks for the replies guys. I shall go on the hunt for some of these. Does anyone know if I would get in trouble for hacking down some random branches lol?


----------



## julieszoo

Sorry you are not local as you would be welcome to come and hack bits off my trees (I regularly do for my own little flock). Be careful if you get wood from a commercial orchard that it has not been recently sprayed with fungicide or insecticide.


----------



## Ron Magpie

russm said:


> Thanks for the replies guys. I shall go on the hunt for some of these.* Does anyone know if I would get in trouble for hacking down some random branches lol?*


In theory, you need the permission of the landowner.


----------



## russm

Ron Magpie said:


> In theory, you need the permission of the landowner.


I like how you say "in theory":lol2:

Sure I can find someone that has some spare branches. I might contact some local tree surgeons.


----------



## russm

Would you treat any of these woods with anything in particular? Or would they be safe enough without any treatment?


----------



## Ron Magpie

Just wash them and allow them to dry thoroughly umder cover. I don't remove bark- it gives the birds a lot of fun to do it themselves! :lol2:


----------



## rachel81

Ron Magpie said:


> Just wash them and allow them to dry thoroughly umder cover. I don't remove bark- it gives the birds a lot of fun to do it themselves! :lol2:


i remeber doing something simular once for my lovebirds i had a huge aviery with over 30 in and made them a huge play thing out of an apple tree we chopped down..... within 2 days they had stripped all the bark off every branch and within 4 days the thing was destroyed 

was great at least i know they liked it:whistling2:

OP i hope the AG loves what ever you decide to do im sure it wont be the last one you make :2thumb:


----------

